# What models of cars????



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What model of cars are in the movie "LeMans"??

I know the Gulf Porsches are 917s, 
but the Ferraris look like a model you can't get from the HO manufacturers.
Which model is closest???

What is the white #25? The yellow #16?? and the dark blue one??

Thanks...


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

*Per Wikipedia....*

Main parts of the film were shot on the circuit during the 1970 24 Hours of Le Mans race. McQueen had intended to actually race a Porsche 917 together with Jackie Stewart, but the #26 entry was not accepted. Instead, in the movie, he was shown starting the race on the blue #20 Gulf-Porsche 917K, which in the real race was driven by Jo Siffert and Brian Redman. The race-leading white #25 Porsche 917 "Long tail" was piloted by Vic Elford and Kurt Ahrens, Jr..
The Porsche 908/2 which McQueen had previously co-driven to a second place in the 12 Hours of Sebring was entered by Solar Productions to compete in the race, equipped with heavy movie cameras providing actual racing footage from the track. This #49 camera car, which can be briefly seen in the starting grid covered with a black sheet (at approximately 17:51) and again at just before the 79 minute-mark (at 1:18:42) racing past the starting line, was driven by Porsche's Herbert Linge and Jonathan Williams.[2] It travelled 282 laps (3,798 km) and finished the race in 9th position [3], but it was not classified as it had not covered the required minimum distance due to the stops to change film reels. It did, however, manage to finish 2nd in the P3.0 class.
Additional footage shot after the race used genuine racing cars of the day, mainly Porsche 917 and Ferrari 512 models, painted as real competitors which staged the main rivalry in the 1970 season and the film.[2] According to rules, 25 of each sports car had to be built, so enough were available, compared to few if any of the prototype class. In the crash scenes, cheaper Lola T70 chassis were sacrificed, disguised with bodywork of the Porsche and Ferrari.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Technically the closest from the mass producers would be the Ferrari 512S seen here with the 917,











although the Ferrari 512 Coda Lunga was the model in the movie.











which can be found here:http://www.candrhoracing.com/html/c_r_bodies.html


Cheers! :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow! Thanks guys for the replies!

Not a bad replica!









That guy has the white #25 too... not bad either....

















I know I'm not the first to do this, but I've been wanting to make as many of the cars from the movie as possible.
I have the 917s in both Tyco and AFX, and I have the 512s in both as well.
I guess I could throw in a few 908s. Any other suggestions?

This guy has already done this...









Here's a car a guy says was in the movie... but I thought I saw a yellow #16.









On a side note, this is the car that won the 1970 LeMans.









Martini racing was second.









Hey, I could even do a Ferrari Tjet...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wow! Thanks guys for the replies!
> 
> Not a bad replica!
> 
> ...


No more T-Jet bashing!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay, would you say this Tyco 512M looks pretty close if I take the rear spoiler off?










Also, would you think this Tyco Chappy could closely resemble the #25?









.... or did I just commit Porsche blasphemy?

In both cases I would need to take the intakes off the top.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think there was a Ford GT40 camera car also. Fly did the whole series of cars in 1/32 scale. I've got the Steve McQueen 917 in the boxed edition. One of my favoritest cars! They would be a good reference to start from for the HO versions. There was a japanese website that had several of the LeMans movie cars in HO, but I didn't save the link. I'll dig back through some other sites and see if I can find the link. They were pricey though.

This site has a list and picture (by class) of the 1/32nd versions.

http://www.slotrace.dk/LM1970/default.htm

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, great site! Looks like most everyone had a rough go of it.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

need decals Tex?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's possible. I need to rummage through what I have.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> I think there was a Ford GT40 camera car also. Fly did the whole series of cars in 1/32 scale. I've got the Steve McQueen 917 in the boxed edition. One of my favoritest cars! They would be a good reference to start from for the HO versions. There was a japanese website that had several of the LeMans movie cars in HO, but I didn't save the link. I'll dig back through some other sites and see if I can find the link. They were pricey though.
> 
> This site has a list and picture (by class) of the 1/32nd versions.
> 
> ...


Think this is the one you are thinking of

http://rmodelshoslot.jimdo.com/


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dang. i hear this movie referred to all the time and i've never seen it. guess i gotta find a copy...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Or, you can watch the whole thing on YouTube.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Or, you can watch the whole thing on YouTube.


For starters, sure, but then I'm gonna want a copy for the car movie collection...

--rick


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

ggnagy said:


> Think this is the one you are thinking of
> 
> http://rmodelshoslot.jimdo.com/


That's it. Thanks for posting the link. It's in the favorites list now!

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ParkRNDL said:


> For starters, sure, but then I'm gonna want a copy for the car movie collection...
> 
> --rick


You sure are. This is a must see movie for any race enthusiast.
I've been lookin back through the Lemans history, and it's great,
but there was something special abut this time period of development
that made this movie extra special. I highly recommend it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I picked up one of these...








A Tyco Ferrari P5

Do you think it's close enough to this car?









Or could it stand in for the Chevron B16???


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

MEV has a Lola T-70 (the yellow car), so why try to replace it with that P5 model?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool, does that MEV car fit a Tyco pan chassis?
I thought MEVs were all Tjet cars.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

forgot the Tyco bit. It is a t-jet part. I see that the Hydospan people that VaBchRog uses to shrink bodies also has a product that increases the size. I suppose that could be tried. 

Even if someone made a Chevron body, those cars had a coke-bottle shape that would make anything other than a formula chassis difficult. Closest in looks would probably be a McLaren M6BGT. Didn't Bad Dawg have a Coyote body for the tyco? The Coyote was a kit car modelled to look like an M6BGT. Missing would be the side ducts in front of the rear wheels, the curved sides, and the rear spoiler and fins. A bit of a stand in, and a little oversized but close.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Lola T70*

I'm still aways from having this mold ready, but I am working on a 1:64th scale T70 Coupe. It will be a standard wheelbase. It has AFX type mounts, but could be adapted to Tyco. It's wide enough for the "Pan" type chassis.

-Paul


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

ParkRNDL said:


> dang. i hear this movie referred to all the time and i've never seen it. guess i gotta find a copy...
> 
> --rick


OMG all men must own this video! The best racing movie ever made. It is now out on BluRay. 

I want to find a copy of the 2001 version of "Filming at Speed: The Making of LeMans" but it is hard to find. EDIT: apparently this is added to the new DVD set of the movie.

Older behind the scenes clip:


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

im lookn at this on amazon,where is this box set you speak of?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Ferrari 512S Kit*

Saw this while trolling eBay.

Ferrari 512S Kit

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice kit Paul. I think it can be painted better.
Thing is, I need like 12 Ferraris to do the 1970 field with. 
$18 a pop is just outta my league. I have collected about ten of the Tyco Ferrari 512Ms.
I can get those close enough for the average fan to be happy with.
I like that T70 you're workin on. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow Slott!! Thanks for postin that doc!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Just doc'n some progress.










Paul, how far out is that T70? I see they ran a few of those in 70.
Also, someone out there is doing a Chevron B16.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

plymouth71 said:


> need decals Tex?


Hey, what kinda decals we talkin here? Any pics?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Its that customizing time of year, and Im still thinkin LeMans.

This guy did a video with slot cars...


----------

